
A Simpler Vim Statusline - tambourine_man
http://www.blaenkdenum.com/posts/a-simpler-vim-statusline/
======
suprjami
All these recent posts about peoples' "light" vim configs and they're complex
as hell.

There is some advantage to installing pathogen, airline, and just leaving it.
Notably, defaults take like three lines of vimrc and you don't have to make a
blog post to remind yourself how to decipher it six months later.

Ironically, all the things this guy decries as "noise" I find fairly useful.
There are parts I don't use, but selectively ignoring them is much easier than
adding even more lines to my two-page vimrc which is already bigger than I'd
like.

Sometimes simple is more clever than complex.

------
curiousdude99
Try emacs smart mode line [https://github.com/Malabarba/smart-mode-
line](https://github.com/Malabarba/smart-mode-line)

------
wincent
Setting up a gutter-sized band for displaying the column number
([https://github.com/blaenk/dots/blob/d928a76d802159960d8b2768...](https://github.com/blaenk/dots/blob/d928a76d802159960d8b2768c660919924e99e44/vim/.vimrc#L289-L314))
is a pretty neat idea.

I'm stealing that, except I'm using the gutter to show the buffer number.

------
stewbrew
Speaking of simple -- the %M flag in 'statusline' gives you the + for modified
files. No need to use an expression block.

I like to use the status line to keep track of buffer-local options that
differ from the default setting. That's what
[https://github.com/tomtom/tstatus_vim](https://github.com/tomtom/tstatus_vim)
gives me.

------
rhinoceraptor
I switched from powerline, to airline, and then to lightline. I got tired of
installing patched fonts (source code pro is available in many package repos).
Powerline also seems a little too all-encompassing.

One thing I would love (I know, it's frivolous) is full color emoji in my
Linux terminal, though that doesn't seem like it's coming any time soon.

~~~
rajathagasthya
I believe you could have emoji in your terminal with an oh-my-zsh plugin, if
you use the zsh shell.

~~~
deathanatos
Unless I'm mistaken, full-color emoji aren't a property of the shell; they're
a function of the terminal. Emoji are simply text, and it is up to the
terminal to render that. (i.e., the application, be it the shell or Python
etc. outputs an emoji code point, and the terminal renders that — potentially
as full-color emoji if it or the font rendering layer knows what to do. Works
quite well in OS X, where the font support is great.)

~~~
rhinoceraptor
There are grey scale emoji fonts, but as far as I know there is no way to
render full color images as fonts in X11.

------
mmahemoff
Can mods please add [2013] to the title.

------
soyiuz
Wth people. Just set laststatus=0.

